

Google Will Acquire Spotify - venturelevel
http://venturelevel.com/post/7743042820/google-will-acquire-spotify

======
kappacelu
I remember someone from Google saying about Microsoft-Skype acquisition that
"Google is not interested in peer to peer solutions". So I'd say it's unlikely
to be true

------
s_m
That's the most linkbait title I've ever read.

~~~
gnoupi
Maybe someone could add a "speculation" or "prediction" tag to the title,
because so far it's looking like an actual fact.

------
awa
It will be hard for Google to acquire Spotify, major music labels have a chunk
of spotify pie and they won't be easily ready to let Google control what might
be their future business model

~~~
terinjokes
It's also fairly commonplace that the licenses between music services and
music labels don't transfer if the music service is purchased by another
company.

The question, then, is why would Google want to buy a company who's (arguably)
most important assest was just made null and void?

------
asianmack
I hope not.

------
clobber
Spotify is an app you have to download, right? Google builds web apps. Why
would they want this?

The author didn't give any reasons that seemed very compelling to me.

~~~
gnoupi
Picasa is an app you have to download, Google Earth (Keyhole) too.

